# How do you wash your microfibre clothes/towels?



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

How does everyone wash their microfibres? Straight in the washing machine? Any particular temp? Regular washing up powder ok? 

Any thing to avoid when washing? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, I tend to chuck them in the machine, although i would wash drying towels separate to anything thats been used for polishing or waxing. The Drying towels aren't too bad so go through at 30 degrees, the stuff used for polishing etc more probably 3o or 40 deg. I tend to use a liquid detergent just in case any powder remained in anything that could scratch the paint, chances are slim but it takes the risk out. 

Will tumble dry some stuff but only on a low heat and short times to ensure its not completely dry and then hang up in the house


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

I work on the philosophy that someone always knows better than me. This guy seems to know what he is talking about. A bit OCD, but aren't we all?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

here's another video if it helps


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have used both of these and found them to be very good.

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/nanolex/microfibre-wash.aspx

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=584


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I use the Boots own brand Laundry liquid at 30/40C

https://www.boots.com/boots-sensiti...liates-_-Sub Networks-_-Skimlinks-_-affiliate


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

30 degree wash normally for an hour unless badly soiled. Any badly soiled are washed in a different batch to the rest. Persil non bio liquid tablet that goes in the drum. Tumble dry on a low heat, roll them up and put them away in their box straight out of the tumble drier so there's no contamination.


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

I use Angelwax Micro Cleanse, which I picked up from Waxstock this year and have used several times since. I used to use Woolite, but after using Micro Cleanse there was a noticeable improved softness in the cloths, it also leaves literally zero scent, so the cloths just smell of nothing.

I wash at 30c with no more than an 800 spin. I'll up it to 40c if the cloths are dirtier or used for polish/wax removal and use the "rinse +" cycle which does an additional rinse.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

hand wash with saisburys' liquid wash, air dry them


----------



## B0nk3r5 (May 24, 2018)

I machine wash at 30 degrees with no fabric softener and either tumble dry or hang next to radiators. I never hang on an outside wash line in case dust and smeg gets blown on to them. Maybe a little ocd but it seems to work.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

B0nk3r5 said:


> I machine wash at 30 degrees with no fabric softener and either tumble dry or hang next to radiators. I never hang on an outside wash line in case dust and *smeg* gets blown on to them. Maybe a little ocd but it seems to work.


What do you or your neighbours get up to :lol::lol:

Didn't think it was a Scottish definition but I'm thinking I've got a different meaning to what you're intending


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Soak in warm water with liquid soap. (spray with any APC if needed only if a soiled bunch)
Usually next day, rinse out and quick hand wash in warm water.
In the machine with same liquid soap (supermarket brand that is more soap than lots of added fragrance etc) on 30c.

Most important, add some white vinegar to the rinse dosing tray as this will help remove any remnants of soap.
Hang out and dry. 
They will last for ages 100%.:thumb:

if heavier soiled, no option but increase temperature so the soap works better. 60c is the temp you will destroy them, so stay away from that.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Once I have enough for a full load they go straight in the washing machine, with some nanolex micro fibre cleaner on a normal wash cycle. After that it’s straight in the tumble dryer on low.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The layout of my house has a utility room next to the breakfast room. By the door to the utility is a linen basket. I just chuck all my towels on the floor and a couple of days later they turn up clean and neatly folded on the breakfast table!


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Good info!

Have to admit, I’ve got to draw the line at a specific washing detergent for microfibres. Snake oil comes to mind. Don’t want to offend anyone!


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

I use aldi,s alamat non bio without softeners for my towels throw them all in together unless some are really dirty .those I give a quick handwash first,30 degree wash then tumble dry on low heat


----------



## B0nk3r5 (May 24, 2018)

macca666 said:


> What do you or your neighbours get up to :lol::lol:
> 
> Didn't think it was a Scottish definition but I'm thinking I've got a different meaning to what you're intending


lol I just googled that at work, yeah I got some mucky neighbours :lol:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I think we are all mad when it comes to MF washing. 

I tend to split the pile from A quality (newish, relatively clean) to B quality (much dirtier, older "disposable" towels). The A group get a 40* wash with Fairy Non-Bio liquid (not the capsules and never powder) and tumble dried on low heat. The B grade MF's are sprayed with APC to help breakdown the dirt and then washed and dried the same way. These are kept separate and only used on engine bay, exhausts etc.

I also now throw out old/knackered towels much sooner given that you can replace them for less than £0.60p a towel. Easier to throw them away rather than damage the car :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Mine just get thrown in with my gym gear at 40 with non bio washing powder, my wife thinks I'm mad enough as it is

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

I use a 40 degree wash, a cap full of Woolite and a cap full of white vinegar (both easily picked up at any supermarket), then air dry them and they always come out spot on.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I want to thank you all! After washing my microfibres they have been coming out a little tough and I have not put them back on my paint as they feel tough, 30 mins in the tumble dryer on low and they have all softened back up a treat.

Thank you all, that was going to get very expensive buying new ones all the time!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Fatboy40 said:


> I use a 40 degree wash, a cap full of Woolite and a cap full of white vinegar (both easily picked up at any supermarket), then air dry them and they always come out spot on.


Are you putting the vinegar in with the last rinse?

Just in case you are putting them together it is counter productive.
Soap has to be high alkalinity to work and putting the vinegar in same time will reduce the alkalinity.
The reason its used in the rinse is to reduce the alkalinity and help remove any remnants of soap completely.

Using 40c water is better for the the soap to work, the higher the better, but we all seem to stick with the lower 30c, be it right or wrong.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Itstony said:


> Are you putting the vinegar in with the last rinse


Yep, a funny little additional section in the washing machine's draw.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Fatboy40 said:


> Yep, a funny little additional section in the washing machine's draw.


I use approx 20 ml, but of course it depends on the quantity of water per rinse. A cup full seems a lot. Surprising so many replies do not even mention this step

Anther good test after washing is to see if the cloths grab your skin when draping over your hand, this shows the MF's are grabbing and working. My hands are usually very dry so easy to find out. If they are not they will not be doing much removal of product as expected:buffer:


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Itstony said:


> ... A cup full seems a lot


Which was why I said "cap"


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Fatboy40 said:


> Which was why I said "cap"


Better go get my prescription for my bins checked:doublesho


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I didn't know about adding vinegar at the rinse stage and have been squirting the stuff into the drum and adding the liquid soap as usual. I then wash on 40 degree temp. Can I use a higher temp?

Do I just put the vinegar into the fabric softener section?


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

stealthwolf said:


> I didn't know about adding vinegar at the rinse stage and have been squirting the stuff into the drum and adding the liquid soap as usual. I then wash on 40 degree temp. Can I use a higher temp?
> 
> Do I just put the vinegar into the fabric softener section?


Yep, that's what i was told to do but I have stopped using white vinegar now and rely on the non-bio washing liquid. Seems to work well for me


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

No sure there’s any need for the white vinegar. Have brought some woolite and microfibres are currently drying. Washed on 30 degree wash. 60ml of woolite which seemed like a lot, but guess you have to put in the amount you need for the drum size. 

Haven’t tumbled dried. Going to see how long they take to dry naturally.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

///M Sport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How does everyone wash their microfibres? Straight in the washing machine? Any particular temp? Regular washing up powder ok?
> 
> ...


I buy the cheapies and just throw them away after use. Either that or chuck them in the washing machine.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I also use white vinegar in the final rinse, I then sling them in the dryer, I put a dryer sheet in with them and they do seem to come out "clingy" if that's a word, they dry well though!!


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

My microfibres towels have come out a little tougher than usual. Not sure why as I’ve followed the same procedure as usual. 

40 degree wash with woolite. 

I always put my mitts, drying towel and buffing towels in together. I’ve give them all a quick hand wash with fairy liquid to get most the dirt out. 

The only difference this time round is that I used BSD on one of the microfibres. Could this have made them come out a little tougher? I would have thought my hand wash would have got rid of most the product before they went near each other in the machine. 

Any ideas how to soften them back up?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

///M Sport said:


> My microfibres towels have come out a little tougher than usual. Not sure why as I've followed the same procedure as usual.
> 
> 40 degree wash with woolite.
> 
> ...


Rewash again, put them on an extra rinse, then an extra spin (cloths only) and then tumble dry. Should be fine, if not the fibres are damaged I would suspect.

I've had that problem with BSD were I didn't wash it straight away.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Try a rinse with some vinegar in the Fabric Softener drawer, then into the tumble dryer on low heat until they are not quite dry.


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Throw them at my missus then I don’t know what happens but there clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

50spence said:


> Throw them at my missus then I don't know what happens but there clean.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Risky move, what if she uses the powered type!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I use almost exclusively the Costco Yellow drying towels, as they get a tad mucky looking they get downgraded to wheels then engine bay, I also wash them in white vinegar in the softener drawer, when they are done they are cheap enough to chuck away!!!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

The white vinegar's job is to assist the removal of any soap residue in the final rinse.
Reason is soap is by nature high ph and in general needs to be as warm/hot as permissible to the fabric for removal of soil.
With MF's it's a delicate choice as we know.
The vinegar will neutralise and hopefully assist and remove any remnants of soap.
It does seem a very popular choice of many.


----------

